# Tipton's bam bam



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

The real reason why i finally joined up is to get some questions answered. Some of you I've noticed have a couple dogs down from Tipton's Bam Bam. Could i get some more info bout this dog? i remember couple of years ago coming across some ppl who said that dogs linebred off him tend to have some health problems. This true?


----------

